# wax slugs?



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

seemed interesting.....probably not for Deer but for generally blowing stuff up, would be cheaper then slugs, LOL maybe home defense round?


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

wax slugs have killed many deer.... not sure on the accuracy though..


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

also, BEWARE!!!!...

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_6_1/36..._like_me__please_everyone_learn_from_me_.html


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Would be interesting to hear why or how the wax slug caused what I assume was a barrel failure. I have seen a couple barrel failures at the Trap and Skeet range but those were caused by failure to clear the barrel after an apparent primer/low powder discharge.


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

looking at a youtube vid of the same thing, it looks like shooting a "bunch" + barrel heat = wax slug coming loose from the shell and sliding down the barrel before discharge = BOOM

so if you shoot a few, your fine... heat up the gun, you have issues


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnTAr5jqJQI[/ame]


----------

